# 2 Gallon Dog Five Gallon Bucket



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Ahem, this is Francis, Noelle's sister. I wanted to show you my favorite toy ever.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! That is adorable! You should get her her own beach ball, or one of those big red playground balls to play with!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How cute! Great exercise for Francis. Thanks for the sound track too!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

She would kill a beach ball in 10 seconds. But a huge playground ball would be a hit. Hmm, I'll have to get one. Francis is a total crack up.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh out loud moment! Obviously born for treibball.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

All I can think is weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Francis reminds me of my pug Nibbler. What a cute video and great music! Love it!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's adorable - who knew a plastic bucket could be such a great dog toy. Francis sure is having fun with that bucket.

BTW I have a playground ball - I think it's about 8" diameter - it looks similar to these being sold on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Inch-Playgro...id=1499902672&sr=8-3&keywords=playground+ball The Five Below stores sell them pretty cheap. Babykins will put two paws up on the ball and push it around and have fun with it. They are fairly sturdy, much sturdier than beach balls. I was in a Five Below with some friends and I had Babykins with me - when she saw the ball display at the back of the store she got very excited so I took a ball down for her to get up and push the ball around the store - everyone got a big kick out of that trick.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

So cute.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow - who knew a bucket could be such fun!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Cutest thing I've seen today! And well done with the music


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I think Wilson and Simon would like the bucket game. Sailor and I would be running for our lives. Hmm, exercise for everyone; I guess that's good.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh that is such a wonderful video! Who said dogs needed expensive pet store toys!?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

galofpink, 
Every toy we buy Francis is destroyed within 30 minutes to 24 hours. A 5 gallon bucket cost us nothing, my husband got it at work. It's pretty much indestructible. We also fill it with water and let her bob for toys. And when the water is much lower, Francis pulls the bucket over and dumps water on herself. Bostons overheat so keeping her cool is a priority. She's a funny little dog.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love a good free toy! Francis sure is a cutie.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Haha I love it!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Click-N-Treat said:


> galofpink,
> Every toy we buy Francis is destroyed within 30 minutes to 24 hours. A 5 gallon bucket cost us nothing, my husband got it at work. It's pretty much indestructible. We also fill it with water and let her bob for toys. And when the water is much lower, Francis pulls the bucket over and dumps water on herself. Bostons overheat so keeping her cool is a priority. She's a funny little dog.


Powerful little destroyer! Glad you've found a freebie that gives her quite the play time...too funny about dumping the bucket on her own head. When I saw the title of your thread, I was expecting a dog sitting in a bucket since a 2 gallon dog should fit in a 5 gallon pail, but that was an even better surprise!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How cute is that??!! Made me LOL!


----------

